# SMOK Stick V8 Big Baby Beast



## Rehaan (2/3/17)

Does any Cape Town vendors have stock?

Need it before 7 March. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Rehaan (9/3/17)

Rehaan said:


> Does any Cape Town vendors have stock?
> 
> Need it before 7 March. Let me know, thanks!


Did anyone in Cape Town receive stock yet?


----------

